# Upcoming Gamestar Game for OUYA, ANDROID, iOS, and PC



## Astrid (Sep 17, 2013)

Costarrican indie developers Yuan Works have just announced their latest Project! Here's the indiegogo page: 

Sauce.



Gamestar project tells the story about a video game character that comes from the modern 3D world, and that by fate or destiny, finds himself in a quest for rescuing the princess from his own kind. The princess is in the game world were the games originated, where the remains of  a 2D pixel art civilization still exist. 



In his quest he must find the way to become a true video game hero. 





 Actually just wanted to share this with you guys, I'm a part of the development team and thought that maybe someone here might be interested!  Enjoy ?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

This looks awesome, wish you best of luck with your project. I'll get this for my Android tablet for sure


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This looks awesome, wish you best of luck with your project. I'll get this for my Android tablet for sure



Update on the game: We're almost raching 1000$, fantastic! And the campaign is barely starting!!
I can update this threrad regularly if new updates are ready! 
@Naruto, wow, thanks for the reply, the game runs on android already. You can also already preorder it for 10$.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't reply to your previous post because I didn't want to sound like a douche, but I realize now that the silence is probably no better:

I almost never preorder anything, and I've only backed two kickstarter projects for things I really really love (Torment & PI).

And I never spent anywhere close to 10 dollars on a mobile game. That does't mean it isn't worth it, but it does mean I would rather wait until it's out and see what people say. I'm sorry but I just don't have that much disposable income, plus the new pokemon game is coming out this October 

Again, for what it's worth, your game looks really neat. I hope it succeeds.


----------

